# Merchandise Availability - for GTI Int ?



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark,
I was thinking it would be a good idea if we had some T shirts / hats etc available for GTI International - for the people doing the Club Parking lot etc, it would present a professional look for the new club and/or if you were planning a stand promoting the new TTOC ?
What do you think - will this be a possibility ? I realise we won't have the cash to have goods for sale to the general public, but we should be able to rustle up 30 - 40 T shirts for example.

Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good point...... leave it with me and I'll see what we can do.

If all we do is get some white T shirts with the TTOC logo and TT Owners Club on, would this be ok? Not sure how many we can get, would one each for stand attendees be ok? So 15 or so?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Im all for promoting the club and i will do my best with leaflets etc, but IMHO its all a bit 'anoraky' when it comes to T-shirts, Caps, sweaters etc etc

So, do one 'set' less please. Sorry

Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem Vek, but it would have been subtle branding  Not 6 inch high letters across the chest ;D



> Im all for promoting the club and i will do my best with leaflets etc, but IMHO its all a bit 'anoraky' when it comes to T-shirts, Caps, sweaters etc etc
> 
> So, do one 'set' less please. Sorry
> 
> Cheers


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

DXN's coordinating the attendees for the club stand - 10 cars each day so I guess 20 max unless people are 2 up. I'm awaiting confirmation of which day I can do as there is kids Footie tournaments etc that weekend. 
I'm sorry Vek won't wear anything other than Armani branded clothing!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure Andy hasn't got 10 TT's per day yet.... BUT if we can do something, then we'll do it for all attendees.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I'm sorry Vek won't wear anything other than Armani branded clothing!


I dont like Armaini clothes.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Talking of stuff for GTi
Do people have the stock of "Nice TT" flyers that we can have to give to people if interested??
Most clubs have the cars plastered with them so people can take them.
Didn't some one offer to do a banner too??

I think the least we have is flyers with web address on (for both TTOC and the forum)
T-Shirts for attenders is a good gesture.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Does that mean that if are cars are on the stand we have to be on the stands all the time? More than happy to wear a TTOC T-shirt while I'm there on the stand but I was hoping to be able to check out the rest of the show at some point.

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Andy

I have the banners and you have IM


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Does that mean that if are cars are on the stand we have to be on the stands all the time? Â More than happy to wear a TTOC T-shirt while I'm there on the stand but I was hoping to be able to check out the rest of the show at some point.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rhod


Rhod you are to expect mail!
You can of course enjoy the rest of the show. You don't have to hang around the car all day. You never know you may find some mods to look at  ;D and Wak doing the strip 1/4 mile 8)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

To get this done in time for GTi we need to order them NOW ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Didn't some one offer to do a banner too??
> .


What a brilliant idea Andy !Maybe someone has....


----------

